# Check this beauty: S&W 627 PC 8-times



## mccoy

Gentlemen,
I think I found my gun.
S&W 627 Performance center 8-times 5" barrel. Mr. Jerry Miculek won his 15th world (...) championship with it.

I'm definitely and unflinchingly drooling over it

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=15714

Please also check a better pic on the following link:

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=173650

Sandalwood grips, drooling so much over it now I'll need to replace body fluids soon

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

It doesn't come cheap, but who minds?

I've no vices: no booze, no gambling, no smoke, no gals (except the missus, who doesn't count :smt033)
I eat little, work hard. A man deserves a reward in life once in a while!

Had I not lost all bodily fluids by now, I'd be drooling more for the same model with compensator:
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=15714

I'll have to cheat on the price though, lest the missus is going to kill me with that same handgun :smt071


----------



## Charlie

Very good choice. That is a beautiful gun. And, of course, you've seen Jerry shootin' fast, right? I've got it saved somewhere. I'll try to find it. :smt023


----------



## Baldy

Here is the gun that JM has won a lot of events with. Hope it works.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15706&isFirearm=Y


----------



## mccoy

Baldy,
the link works OK. As a matter of fact it ain't very clear which gun JM is shooting.
They say Jerry used a 627-8times to shoot the whole barrel, 8 rounds, in just a little over 1 second.
Then, the 6+6 (but som others say 3+3) in 3 seconds, may be with a 625.

The 625JM has some custom characteristics such as a grooved trigger and fires the unusual (for a revolver) .45 ACP. He probably alternates the two models...

This is an excerpt from
http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/2007/09/21/jerry-miculek-wins-5th-title/


> They don't call Jerry Miculek a "living legend" for nothing. Competing at the United States Practical Shooting Assn. (USPSA) Nationals held in Tulsa, Oklahoma, earlier this month, Miculek captured his Fifth National Revolver Championship. Jerry also holds numerous wheelgun speed-shooting records. This year's USPSA match featured 18 stages of fire, with a variety of steel and paper targets. Miculek, competing with a *Smith & Wesson Performance Center Model 627 8-shot revolver*, faced tough competition throughout the 3-day match.
> 
> "This year's match had a little bit of everything," said Jerry, "The courses of fire were some of the toughest I have ever seen and the changing weather conditions were a constant factor throughout the match. I am very pleased&#8230;when you consider the talented field of competitors. The USPSA staff did an outstanding job of setting up the courses of fire that were both fair and well balanced."
> 
> CLICK HERE for a Video (hosted on YouTube), showing Jerry's blazing speed. In the video, filmed a couple years ago, Jerry puts 8 rounds on 4 targets in 1.06 seconds. Then he does 6 shots, a reload and 6 more shots in 2.99 seconds. If you haven't seen Miculek on camera before, we guarantee you'll be amazed.


I can only join the choir of awed people singing: "this guy can turn a revolver into a machine-gun!"


----------



## Baldy

I seen the film where he shot six times reloaded and shot six more times in 2.9seconds with the same gun that is in that picture. It's M-625 JM in .45acp caliber. It's right at the bottom of the page. Go up and read it. Something else he hit the target with every shot. He is a factory rep for S&W and he shoots all there compition revolver's. I am sure he shoots the M-627 too. I got his cd on the tear down of a S&W revolver and it's a good one. You should get it if you ever want to take one apart. He's one of a kind in my book. Good shooting.:smt1099


----------



## mccoy

Baldy said:


> I seen the film where he shot six times reloaded and shot six more times in 2.9seconds with the same gun that is in that picture. It's M-625 JM in .45acp caliber. It's right at the bottom of the page. Go up and read it. Something else he hit the target with every shot. He is a factory rep for S&W and he shoots all there compition revolver's. I am sure he shoots the M-627 too.


You're right about the 625, Baldy, he shoots both the 625 JM .45 ACP and the 627357 mag V-comp, as it turns out on his site. Thh 6 + reload + six in 3 sedconds has been accomplished by the 625JM, the 8 shots in 1 sec by teh 627 V-port:



> Records
> Task Firearm(s) Used Time (sec) Date Notes
> Fire six shots (each) from 10 different .38 caliber revolvers S&W *Model 64 *revolvers (10) 17.12 September 25, 2003
> Fire six shots, reload, fire six shots from 1 revolver S&W *Model 625 *revolver 2.99 September 11, 1999
> Fire eight shots from a revolver on a single target S&W *Model 627 V-Comp *revolver 1.00 September 11, 1999
> Fire eight shots from a revolver on four targets (2 hits each target) S&W *Model 627 V-Comp *revolver 1.06 September 11, 1999
> Fire five shots from a revolver on target S&W *Model 64 *ported barrel revolver 0.57 September 25, 2003


As it is evident he also shoots the 64 model, 4" 38 sp.



> I got his cd on the tear down of a S&W revolver and it's a good one. You should get it if you ever want to take one apart


Sooner or later I'll order both his DVd's, the one you say and the other on advanced shooting techniques.



> He's one of a kind in my book. Good shooting:smt1099


In my book as well, you betcha!!

Good shooting to you:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Python1969

I'm sure you've checked on the local pricing on that beauty and found that it's nowhere near what the MSRP is listed on the site.

My local gunshop had one on sale for $899 last year. I doubt it's that low now but still nowhere near the ~$1,200 per the S&W site.

I hope you get it. I've got my sights on it's lighter sibling the 327 TRR.


----------



## mccoy

Python1969 said:


> I'm sure you've checked on the local pricing on that beauty and found that it's nowhere near what the MSRP is listed on the site.
> 
> My local gunshop had one on sale for $899 last year. I doubt it's that low now but still nowhere near the ~$1,200 per the S&W site.
> 
> I hope you get it. I've got my sights on it's lighter sibling the 327 TRR.


327 TRR is a cutie, no doubts about it.

Here in Italy the price gets up because of import. Guns are priced more or less the amount in American dollars + 40%. That is, the same amount of Euro dollars, which currency is quoted now 140 cents to the dollar.

So I'd pay US$ 1680 for that beaut.
No way to find'em used. No way to see them and try'em at the gunshop either, they sell'em only by order.

Also, no way to order the other versions, like the V-comp and the two-tones unfluted black and silver, which makes me absolutely drool every time I see her picture. They are simply not imported.
:smt076 :smt088

You americans a lucky bunch (where's that smiley for 'ENVY', bitter envy???). Were I younger, I'd sure contemplate expatriating.

I have to wait some more anyway because my documents aint' ready yet. :watching: Popcornsmilie
In the meanwhile I'm searching reports from owners on the web and I'd say 90% are enthused about it.

I decided price won't be an issue for my 1st revolver (within reason, of course. I'll never ever contemplate purchasing a US$ 6000 Korth).

I'll let the forum know of course when at last I'll be the proud owner of one. I'm going to throw an online party you can bank on it.artyman:


----------

